# aprender a programar en matlab



## mayrenita (Jun 5, 2007)

hola mi nombre es mayrena soy estudiante de electronica y me encanta la parte de la programacion, aunque en mi carrera no esta matlab como materia me encantaria aprender a programar en este lenguaje de programacion. si depronto hay algun@ que le encante tambien la programacion podemos unirnos y cacharrear un poco o alguien que me quiera guiar; gracias


----------



## Javiastor (Jun 24, 2007)

hola soy Javier estudiante de ingenieria en Telecomunicaciones, en mi carrera usamos mucho Matlab, no solamente para programar sino para hacer simulaiones, en lo que respecta a la programacion es lo tradicional de siempre if else wile for etc. etc. etc. en mi carrera tenemos varias materias en donde nos valemos de esta herramienta para poder resolver problemas, por ejemplo en "sistemas transmision" usamos los simuladores para simular un transmisor de AM con o sin portadora, y luego podemos simular un demodulador AM (receptor), en "sistemas y señales" usamos matlab para trabajar con señales q pueden ser muestreadas (si bien en la pc existe un muestreo natural debido a q los datos son digitales, muestreamos a una tasa mas baja) y luego poder operar con filtros digitales los cuales no son mas q algoritmos, pudiendo trabajar en la magnitud y la fase de dicha señal... tambien trabajamos con matlab en lo que respecta al metodo numerico, por ejemplo calculo de areas, resolucion de ecuaciones diferenciales, analisis de funciones complejas..etc. Bueno en fin la aplicacion es muy variada y se le puede sacar mucho provecho si se quiere, en este momento no dispongo de material electronico, pero puedo pedirlo para luego pasartelo, desde ya este material es la universidad. Espero estes contento tanto como yo...pues podras asesorarme en lo q respecta a la electronica debido a q en en mi carrera hay aplicaciones pero, no se ven en detalle algunos temas q a mi parecer son importantes...saludos desde Argentina-Cordoba-Rio Cuarto Javier


----------



## Javiastor (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.ing.unrc.edu.ar/materias/informática/archivos.htm

aqui esta ademas si quieres puedes revisar otras materias q te pueden servir mucho...fijate q en cada una de las materias existe un link llamado contenedor de archivos alli podras encontrar mucho...espero te sirva ...un abrazo fuerte...colega


----------



## hito88 (Nov 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## rca (Dic 17, 2009)

hola  la verdad es que yo tambien quiero aprender a manejar  el programa matlab pues la carrera nos pidieron presentar simulaciones en matlab. gracias


----------

